
Ars reviews the Motorola Droid X - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/reviews/2010/07/ars-reviews-the-motorola-droid-x.ars
======
ajg1977
Going off on a bit of a tangent for a second... I didn't realize that Ars had
started charging if you wanted to view/print an entire article instead of
viewing it one page at a time. It's a good example of one of the worst ways to
monetize a product. I don't feel like I'm being offered a premium product or
extra content, I feel like I'm being artificially penalized because I'm not
handing over $5 a month.

Better ways to encourage subscribers?

Give non-subscribers access to a deep, but not in-depth, review. Perhaps 5-6
pages instead of 10.

Offer additional content related to the article. Thoughts from other staff
writers, head-to-head section with competing products, more examples
photos/videos taken of the device.

Include a 2-3 minute "video review" where I can see the device demonstrated in
close up HD video.

None of these ideas are particularly groundbreaking, but you feel like you're
GETTING something, instead of not losing something basic that used to be
standard practice.

~~~
jacobolus
They've been doing subscriptions for more than 1 page at a time for at least
6–7 years, and it’s been working out okay. Do you have a reason beyond the
anecdotal that makes you think it’s one of the worst ways to monetize?

FWIW, I think giving everyone access to the full content but a page at a time
while letting subscribers see a nicely formatted PDF is a perfectly reasonable
perk. Cutting the reviews in half and only letting non-subscribers see the
first half seems like a terrible idea to me.

~~~
necrecious
I've argued that the best way to monetize something is about having features
that saves people time. So Ars is completely correct in their approach. I am
also using the same idea for my startup.

So that's two anecdotal evidence that it is the best way to monetize.

------
Zak
_Although the plastic buttons are sturdy and responsive, they feel like a step
down from the capacitive action buttons on the N1 and the EVO._

I disagree fairly strongly here. Capacitive buttons should have a longer
lifespan and some "cool factor" over standard mechanical buttons, but they're
a lot harder to use by feel. I see them as a significant step down in
usability, and I don't understand why more professional reviewers don't seem
to feel the same way. I don't think the lifespan is a big issue; using
components of half-decent quality, the buttons should significantly exceed the
standard 2-year life of a smartphone.

~~~
blaix
I agree. The "real" buttons are one of the reasons I chose a Droid X over an
Incredible. I don't think I've liked capacitive buttons on any device I've
ever tried them on: my laptop's media keys, my old ipod... it never feels
right. I prefer the physical feedback.

~~~
Zak
For me, a physical keyboard is very preferable for the same reasons.
Unfortunately, most of the high-end phones with physical keyboards that are
coming out soon have capacitive buttons. It seems to me that people who prefer
physical keyboards would also prefer mechanical buttons, so I'm a bit confused
by the behavior of phone manufacturers in this case.

~~~
blaix
It's funny that I prefer mechanical buttons, but not a physical keyboard. At
least not any implementation of a physical keyboard that I've tried so far.

------
fragmede
Is it just me, or does Ars need a table of contents for longer articles?

------
blaix
I was under the impression that the dedicated camera button did in fact jump
to the camera app. Disappointed to read that it doesn't.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
A comment from an owner claims it does, but only from the home screen.

~~~
blaix
I just got mine. It actually does from any anywhere, as long as it's unlocked.
Very handy. Only thing handier would be if it worked while the phone was
locked. Though I don't know how likely an accidental long-press of the button
in your pocket is. My guess is not very likely. But it is quite large...

------
jsz0
I wonder how Motorola plans to get around Apple's patent for the visual
expander aka magnifying glass text selection tool?

~~~
kirse
The same way Apple got around Nokia's patents and licensing regarding GSM,
UMTS, EDGE, WiFi, etc... ignore it and let the issue work itself out in court.

------
sigzero
Despite being "thin" that phone is too large.

~~~
Griever
Having held one in person I actually found it to be relatively comfortable in
both your hands as well as in your pocket. Just because it is larger than the
other "thin" phones out there, I sorta think it works out to its benefit.
Typing on the Droid X was slightly easier than on my N1 (and typing on my N1
is simple)

~~~
blaix
Typing on it is wonderful. The bigger screen really helps there.

------
masterponomo
The review did not explain how to summon Nath Jones for a photo shoot. Aside
from that, excellent!

